# Amazing way to get rid of rust



## SteveCherry (May 21, 2013)

Evapo-rust is amazing stuff. A friend at work said he inherited a bunch of lathe tools which were all rusty. He bought a new set at Harbor Freight. He have me the old, rusty lathe tools which I soaked overnight in Evapo-rust and lo and behold, they came out absolutely clean of rust; a little pitted from where the rust had been, but no rust. good stuff. Another fellow I know said soaking rusty metal in draino also works, but haven't tried that. Good work on the band saw. Band saws are great tools; very versatile.


----------



## kaetamer135 (Apr 14, 2012)

SWMBO let you use the kitchen sink?


----------



## EBpenguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol! Yeppers kaetamer135…...got me a good one! She puts up with a lot. It helped though that it was her dads saw that I am trying to restore.


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

what kind of wax do you use with bare cast iron that wont turn color due to the petroleum in it…pure bees wax?? I am cleaning up some hand planes and also my Rockwell tablesaw…any brands?


----------



## EBpenguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Mike - for my planes, I have a stick of pure beeswax that I rub the sole with every time I use them, with added coats as the work progresses. Got that from a Rob Cosman class. It works great. I use Boeshield T-9 or Dri-cote for most other metal surfaces. These spray on lubricant / protectants keep things shiny and slick. When I do use wax, I use plain old Butchers paste wax, but I let it dry for about 5 hours before I buff it out. It gets hard to work, but lasts better by waiting.

Kevin


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks EB I will try them

mike


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

lol another Evapo-Rust fan is born! When you also consider the stuff is so biodegradable and non-toxic you can just pour it down the drain when finished its even more amazing. It has no solvents, no petroleum's, no acids, is safe for plastic, paint, other metals like brass and aluminum. It eats rust that's all it does.

Before…










After (just soaked overnight)


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

Darthford - that's freaking [email protected] I've got to try this stuff!


----------



## jrecord (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been using this for over a year. It is like magic.


----------

